# رساله تعزيه لكل قلب متعب وحزين



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أنه يعرف ما فى داخلك 



قد تكون مريضاً .. وحيداً .. قلقاً .. يائساً .. خائفاً و أمام الناس تحاول أن تظهر باسماً .. متماسكاً!
 قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً ..







و  هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً ! قد  تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل ما يشبع جسدك .. و لكن بعد أن تأكل و تشبع  .. تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً ..  جائعاً !قد تكون  غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء .. و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى  داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبكبالأمان و راحة البال .. و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال  الدنيا كلهاأن تعطيه لك ! قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك .. و  يحسدك الناس على ما وصلت إليه .. و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء تحتاجه  .. أكثر بكثير من كل ما حصلت عليه !قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس  يرونك فى الكنائس دائماًو لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت  يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب .. أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا  بوجودى فى داخلك ! مهما كنت .. مهما فعلت .. مهما أصبحت .. فهناك فى داخلك  صوت!صوت يطاردك .. يناشدك .. لا يفارقك ! صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. و  حتى الآن ! صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان!لم  ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده ! صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك  منامك و يقظتك .. دائماً معك .. هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً ..  هامساً .. قائلاً :لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا  ذهبت إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك .. لأننى احببتك  ! إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُحبك جداً .. و يعرف كل شىء عنك .. كل شىء .. حتى  ما فى داخلك .. صدقنى .. إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك ! يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك ..  سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك .. يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و  يئن قلبه .. و هويسمع بُكائك ! إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة  من عيونك .. و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه و فرحه و  سلامه !إنه صوت إله .. أب .. قال عنه أوغسطينوس .. النفس القلقه الخائفة  التعبانة الحزينة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً  .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً !لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع  المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به  بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية
( يوحنا3(







جاء يسوع و مات و قام  لتكون لك حياة .. و يكون لك أفضل .. و الآن .. إنه يقف على باب قلبك .. و  رغبة قلبه أن تفتح له .. ليدخل ! إنه يُريد أن يُعطيك حياة جديدة .. حياة  أفضل .. صدقنى أفضل جداً .. وأعظم جداً .. حياة مثل حياته مملؤة بالروح  القدس .. حياة ليس فيها للجسد مكان .. و فيها إجابات لكلالتساؤلات .. و بها  تنتهى و إلى الأبد من داخلك كل علامات حيرة و الأستفهام .. حياة غالبة ..  منتصرة .. مثمرة .. ليس فيها للمرض و الموت و الحزن مكان ! لأنها حياة  الروح .. حياة أولاد الله ! و من يستطيع أن يَمس شعره من أولاده !آه .. لو  تعلم .. روعة الحياة المسيحية عندما يسودها الروح !صدقنى .. ستجد فى داخلك  سلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك!و سيمتلىء قلبك بفرح لا يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذه  منك !صدقنى .. ستتعجب جداً من نفسك عندما تنظر ورائك .. إلى حياتك الماضية  .. و تجد نفسك قد أضعت سنوات عُمرك .. و أنت تلهث وراء سراب و أشياء جسدية  ! حتى لو كانت فىظاهرها .. روحية !أشياء كانت ستأخذك بعيداً .. بعيداً ..  جداً .. عن الطريق الوحيد المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية !يسوع وحده هو الطريق و  الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ به ( يوحنا 14 )  فتعال الآن  إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه .. اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك  تحت صليبه عند قدميه و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت ..  فهناك دم إسمه دم يسوع المسيح يطهر من كل خطية







( يوحنا1 (  إنه يريد  أن تتكلم معه الآن .. ببساطة .. بإيمان صغير .. جداً .. بندم و إحتياج ..  بجوع و إشتياق .. أطلب منه أن يدخل و يسكن قلبك التعبان .. وتأكد تماماً ..  أن من يُقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً ( يوحنا6 (  إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً  .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظركيريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من  العبودية .. شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلب جديداً .. و روحاًجديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و  يصنعواعندك منزلاً ( يوحنا 14 ( صدقنى .. سيسكنوا معك دائماً .. فى داخلك





​


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام معزي جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


ميرسي يا روزايه
نورتي الموضوع 
وربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> كلام معزي جدا
> الرب يباركك


ميرسي لكلامك الجميل حبيبتي
نورتي الموضوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل و رااااائع جدا
شكراا جدااا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*ررررررااااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئئئئئععععععععععععععع..شكرا ميرو ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى 
موضوع معزى جدااااا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> جميل جدا​
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرررررسي يا سندريلا
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الرقيقه
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل و رااااائع جدا*​
> *شكراا جدااا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 ميرسي علي تشجيعك الدائم يا عزيزي
نورت الموضوع
الرب يعوضك خير


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *ررررررااااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئئئئئععععععععععععععع..شكرا ميرو ربنا يباركك*


 ميرسي علي  المرور الجميل 
تسلم ايدك
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى *​
> *موضوع معزى جدااااا *
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 ميرسي يا غاليه 
مرورك اسعدني 
نورتيني حبيبتي


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا  

ومعزي بالفعل يا ميرووووووو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

